# Has anyone tried to feed a water snake to P's??



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Throw the sucker in with very hungry P's and watch it spaz around in the tank and then get nailed. Someone try this. I guess it would be hard to catch a water snake now that winter is approaching but some of you out west could try this.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Snakes are cool. That would be sad.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

10 bux says the water snake bites 1 of the P's good enough to take it out since water snakes are usually more prone to be poisonous and have stronger poisons because of cold blooded fishes, environment. but it would f*ckin rock


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

And where would one get a No Solicitation Allowed? If your referring to freshwater morray eels.. one would have to have (at least close to) perfect water conditions for these guys. My homie tried to put in a FW Morray with his cichlids only for it to die the next day.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

My brother said he saw a 2 min. clip on the discovery channel of ps eating a snake.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dang, id like to see that video.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I want to see that too....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I as well...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Me 2!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

uh...me too!









I dont think snakes bite under water cuz they'll drown, but if they think they're going to die anyways, they might try to take out a p with them.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mr_rob_boto said:


> uh...me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sea snakes only eat while underwater, so they bite fish all the time without drowning.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

there are bunch of water snakes for sale here at my place. They are banded black and white. I just dont have the imagination of trying to introduce it to my p as a feeder game. I dunno if that's the same snake you were talking about.


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Get a small one or he will eat your P's instead of the other way around. Your every day non poison water snake eats by swalling prey aline not by poisons. And they will bit under water if they didn't most likey they would all be dead or not called a water snake.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> Camotekid
> But stay away from feeding them reptiles and amphibians, sometimes those critters secrete toxins from their bodies.


IMO not a good idea either

-Sarah


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

> Sea snakes only eat while underwater, so they bite fish all the time without drowning.


Well, it's a good thing we arn't talking about sea snakes then.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

me 8


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

not a water snake but...
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...pic=19703&st=0&


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that would be cruel like the mice. but to each his own


----------

